# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Best Dream Journal Entry Ever: Hunted Because I'm a Werewolf

## David7

Just had this dream.

Im bitten by a tiny puppy. My two friends, one guy and one girl, tell me Ill turn into a werewolf. The guy has a dagger and tries to kill me with it, but I run away. I can run super fast because Im becoming a werewolf/wolfman and am lucid. Then Im climbing a steep mountain covered in ice and snow. My two friends are right behind me. The guy tries to stab me with an icicle, but I grab it and rip it apart. Then the guy covers me in petroleum and tries to burn me, but I grab the igniter and throw it down the mountain. Then the ground is level again. I run. Lava pitfall traps are waiting for me, but I run around them when the ground collapses and lava appears. Then a HUGE lava pitfall trap appears thats too big to run around. Im lucid, so I glide over it like in the video game, Prototype. I have trouble steering. When I get to the other side, my two friends are waiting for me. I tell them that my violent urges to bite and kill as a werewolf have disappeared, so they stop trying to kill me. Then the credits roll. Now the dream is a film that Im watching with my Grandma. I say, That was amazing. She asks who wrote it. I say, My mind. Then I wake up.

----------


## dznygal75

lol, that's a pretty awesome dream. I like that transition in the end that you were watching a movie... and that you got bitten by a puppy... and that your human friends were always a step ahead of you, even though you're clearly so much faster.

The only werewolf dream I've had was really dumb... I was a toy bouncy ball, and I had the ability to turn into a werewolf. But the werewolf was more like a really big hairy pig.. I was the leader of my bouncy-ball-werewolf-pack, and I had to teach them how to kill and eat pigs by ripping off their noses first... That's it... Seriously, you can't make this stuff up...

----------


## INFINITE LIGHT

That was magnificent! "Who wrote that?"  "My mind." ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. great.

----------


## username695

lol, I love the ending  ::D:

----------


## Fonzythedog

That's brilliant. I especially liked the Prototype style gliding going on. The ending was fantastic too, especially how blunt your reply was haha!

----------

